# كتاب Unit Operations in Chemical Engineering



## مهندس المحبة (15 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب المفيد جدا وأرجو الأستفادة .......






Unit Operations in Chemical Engineering (Mcgraw-Hill Chemical Engineering Series)

http://rapidshare.com/files/145963553/Uocewffdsfkljsfdjw.rar.html

http://ifile.it/75sqmlp/uocewffdsfkljsfdjw.rar​
أرجو الدعاء والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خاص دعائكم .......


----------



## sheresh (15 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ونورت الموضوع .......


----------



## ميس الحلوة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب المفيد ..............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ......................


----------

